# New Motorhomers



## tanktop (May 9, 2009)

Hi There,
We ((myself,wife and three chihuahuas (passports pending)) are newcomers to motorhoming having just retired. We have bought an A class Hymer B584 on a Fiat Ducato 2.5cc diesel. We are planing a UK trip and then a winter european trip to chase the sun. Would appreciate any advice from owners of similar and tips,hints etc. e.g. Fuel consumption.
Thanks Tanktop


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome Tanktop, this a a forum of vast information. Remember it's only a tenner to sign up permanently and I have to say it's well worth it. At the moment you can can only ask another four questions (5 post's for non-subscribers).
Anyway once again welcome.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Only two more now Baz!!!! :roll: 

I've moved this to the Hymer forum - more replies likely from there, but probably not until this evening when more members come on.   

Dave


----------



## tanktop (May 9, 2009)

HI
it's me again I don't understand why my post is this far back and i have not had any replies
tanktop


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi,

Welcome to the forum.

I have a Hymer B544 with a 2.8jtd engine, and get about 24mpg. But varies enormously depending on speed.

Other tips? Well, we haven't had the van that long, but one thing to watch out for, we have found, is getting stuck! Wet grass, combined with a slight incline and the van's front wheel drive often means spinning wheels.

Pieter


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

tanktop said:


> HI
> it's me again I don't understand why my post is this far back and i have not had any replies
> tanktop


Try asking one specific question per post.

And be patient - very few people are around on Saturdays as they are under orders from the Memsahib. :wink: 8O

Dave

P.S. Just noticed you have subscribed - welcome to the club. 

You can use the search facility now, and I guarantee all your questions have already been answered several times - if you can find them :?

Happy hunting  

Dave


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

I am 12 months into this great adventure after several bouts of caravaning.
We love it. Both retired. Our M/H is similar and I also recommend searching this site for all your answers - thay will be there somewhere.
We are just about to travel to Germany and France for a couple of months followed by several British sorties including the Edinburgh Festival which is fantastic.
All ther best.
Bob


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

You need to be more specific! Have an old Hymer - 2.5 diesel ducato which does 26 - 27 mpg. Used to caravan but wouldn't go back - moho is brilliant and so good in Europe.


----------



## tanktop (May 9, 2009)

thanks all will be more specific in future. we pick ours up on friday and can't wait. we are going away as soon as for a get to know trip probably yorkshire etc. will look on this site to get places to stop 
thanks again
tanktop


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Tanktop,
Welcome!

My first and best tip for happy forum posting is to include the year of your Hymer in your signature. Many of the hymer models span many years and even decades with constant changes to the spec. For example I don't know the S660 at all but if someone with a 660 circa 1990 asks about the cooker then I might offer some advice since fittings might be similar to mine. 

Enjoy being on here.

Cheers

Jimbo


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

Welcome to a fantastic site, it will be the best tenner you have spent, everyone is friendly and helpful
Jakki, Brian and the Jackhuahua Bonnieboo


----------



## 115672 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Tanktop welcome to MFH
We have a 2003 584 and love it!

Mods we have found to be very good are

Table Mod,makes so much more space, Search on MFH

Steering wheel replaced with a smaller detachable one and raised up 2 
inches (I am 6'-2'' )

Hand brake extention

Gaslow system

WOW Power remap, it transforms the MH !!!!!
I could now give Jensen Button a run for his money !!  
Happy Daze
Chrisboyo


----------



## tanktop (May 9, 2009)

Hi Chrisboyo
Sorry to take so long but stupidly never noticed that I had messages over the page, anyway, thanks for tips and will make use of them.
Had a week on the east coast ( York, Gt Yarmouth etc.) average 28MPG thouroughly enjoyed it. Can't wait for more. Going abroad France,Spain, Portugal in December for some winter sun as this is when we will be able to take the Chi's with us. Any other tips welcome. Thanks again


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

Evening Tanktop. We are on our third Hymer and love them. Hit the Vicarious Book website and get yourself some good reading, such as All the Aires 2. They also have a book explaining all aspects of motorhoming and a pan-European camperstop book, all of which are good reading and damn useful. 

So far I cannot fault the advice people have given you although some seem to think you have a money tree. Consider 2 batteries firstly, then a method of charging them in winter, say solar or maybe a generator for use in isolation so as not the upset the locals, no matter how quiet Honda say it is. 

Maybe some 10 litre water containters from Go Outdoors, to keep in the bathroom for drinking, unless you like the taste of plastic, dont use your tank, no matter how clean, unless your reserves run out. 

God I am going on....I am jealous of your retired status...well done.

Phil


----------



## tanktop (May 9, 2009)

PhilK said:


> Evening Tanktop. We are on our third Hymer and love them. Hit the Vicarious Book website and get yourself some good reading, such as All the Aires 2. They also have a book explaining all aspects of motorhoming and a pan-European camperstop [MHF Link] book, all of which are good reading and damn useful.
> 
> Thanks for the advice Phil ,
> There is a solar panel already fitted which should help us when we do some wild camping. Have done only one night in a lay by so far.
> ...


----------



## TeamHymer (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi tanktop, welcome to the world of motorhoming and MHF. We bought our first motorhome [2000 B584 2.8] in February last year and thoroughly enjoyed the experiences. Have done 29 trips out in it in 17 months, learning more all the time! Just taken early retirement, so off to France on Sept 9 for our first foreign adventure (5 weeks) and then skiing in French Alps and onwards down through Italy from late January for 3 months. The world's our lobster! I agree with others about extras/additions to the motorhome - we have 2 leisure batteries, solar panel, flat screen TV/DVD (no sat dish because we don't watch TV too much), bulk LPG tank. What has been another good buy for us are external 'silver screens', no condensation in a morning whatsoever. Am also considering a scooter rack and Piaggio Zip scooter, but not sure about the extra length and weight penalties - will I find it useful or am I better carrying more wine? Disappointed I can't buy the ACSI camping discount card befoe I set off for France in September - all sold out. Anyway happy Hymering to you. Wave as we pass each other!
Cheers, Peter


----------



## tanktop (May 9, 2009)

TeamHymer said:


> Hi tanktop, welcome to the world of motorhoming and MHF. We bought our first motorhome [2000 B584 2.8] in February last year and thoroughly enjoyed the experiences. Have done 29 trips out in it in 17 months, learning more all the time! Just taken early retirement, so off to France on Sept 9 for our first foreign adventure (5 weeks) and then skiing in French Alps and onwards down through Italy from late January for 3 months. The world's our lobster! I agree with others about extras/additions to the motorhome - we have 2 leisure batteries, solar panel, flat screen TV/DVD (no sat dish because we don't watch TV too much), bulk LPG tank. What has been another good buy for us are external 'silver screens', no condensation in a morning whatsoever. Am also considering a scooter rack and Piaggio Zip scooter, but not sure about the extra length and weight penalties - will I find it useful or am I better carrying more wine? Disappointed I can't buy the ACSI camping discount card befoe I set off for France in September - all sold out. Anyway happy Hymering to you. Wave as we pass each other!
> Cheers, Peter


Hi Peter,
thanks for info.
on subject of scooter we have just aquired an electric bike. so far it has been fantastic. Has a range of 27-37 miles depending on how much you want to pedal, recharges in 5hrs. and weighs 22kgs ideal for a bike rack
Called a powacycle £600 now saving for 2nd one.
Enjoy your retirement hope to meet up on our travels.
Tanktop


----------



## Proff (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Tanktop.
We have just returned from 21 days meandering around France with a short trip [ shopping ] into Spain.
My 660 with the Scoot on the back does 21 mpg..
We have solar panel + 2 x 110 Leisure batteries and since changing all light [strip and bulbs ] to LED's from Campercare [see my other posts] we never once got the dreaded TV invertor buzz even after 6 hours of DVD's and Telly
I agree with others about water, we NEVER drink any water from the onboard tank. When we fill up at aires [ eau potable] we refill around 4 x 5 liter water bottles for making hot drinks.
We got through less than 10 liters of actual store bought [ 85cents for 5 liters ] water, used only for drinking, ice making, cleaning teeth and pill taking.
WHY ?? cos the plonk is so much nicer  ...
We met lots with dogs this year, 99% very well behaved and being cleaned up behind them [odd ones were a German and a Dutchman] I bagged their dogs deposits and went over to their vans and very politely told them they'd forgot something :roll: Cue one German guy getting bollocking from Frau and one Dutchman getting all aereated, but I'm 19 stone hairy biker and one slight growl and threat to empty the bag on his head shut him up....
Vicarious, All the Aires in English is indispensable..
If you haven't got one already, get a satnav that will take co-ordinates.
Mines a Garmin Nuvi 250 with all western Europe already loaded, cost £89 .00 .
Why ?? Postcodes in France cover up to 10 square kilometeres not just 3 or 4 houses like the UK. DAMHIK 8O 
The co-ordinates never miss the site ...[well so far anyway]
We're off again in Sept for at least 8 weeks 

One other thing you may like is this>>
Our total cost for sites and water refills over the 3 weeks was less than €20 BUT we did spend loads in local shops on local products ..

Also if you have a laptop 'pooter 99% of all McDonalds have FREE wifi.
A nice cup of Coffee plus maybe a McD salad and sit on their carpark for an hour or so to catch up with emails etc...
BUT beware, if you are outside and obviously using your 'pooter and you Haven't bought anything :roll: It can mysteriously get switched off..
But Fairs fair, it's a lot cheaper than paying for T'internet over there ..


----------



## 115672 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Tanktop

Glad to hear that you are enjoying your 584 and are off on your great adventure, makes me really jealous

We have just returned from a month touring France, our first extended trip and are planning for next year already! 
Hengist, our B584 performed superbly and we love him to bits.

Best advice I can give you, take your time and do not worry about not having somewhere to stop overnight, just look around and you will see other MHs parked up, just go and join them. Loads of places to stop for free.
The Aires book was spot on with a sat nav 
We set off with a loose idea of our route but ended up going to all sorts of interesting places and met lots of interesting people

Relax and enjoy
Happy Daze
Chrisboyo


----------



## tanktop (May 9, 2009)

Proff said:


> Hi Tanktop.
> We have just returned from 21 days meandering around France with a short trip [ shopping ] into Spain.
> My 660 with the Scoot on the back does 21 mpg..
> We have solar panel + 2 x 110 Leisure batteries and since changing all light [strip and bulbs ] to LED's from Campercare [see my other posts] we never once got the dreaded TV invertor buzz even after 6 hours of DVD's and Telly
> ...


Hi proff
Thanks for usefull advice , have researched a bit about dongles for internet abroad but due to cost i think it would be emergency only . McDonald's sounds the best idea. Hope to see you in the car park sometime (hairy biker with the salad )
Have a garmin nuvi so will try and get that book. We would hope to stop at aires regularly on the way south to save a bit on campsites.
Look out for you
Tanktop


----------



## tanktop (May 9, 2009)

chrisboyo said:


> Hi Tanktop
> 
> Glad to hear that you are enjoying your 584 and are off on your great adventure, makes me really jealous
> 
> ...


Hi Chrisboyo,
Thanks for good advice,
We will set off with just a loose idea of a route , I like the sound of that and see how we get on.
Roll on November for the big one
cheers,
Tanktop


----------



## Proff (Jul 22, 2005)

You're quite welcome Tanktop..
Heres some pics as tasters from this June [09]


----------

